# Have you ever been pulled over while on a delivery?



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Hasn't happened to me yet, thankfully. I don't drink while I'm working, but I've run a couple of red lights.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> Hasn't happened to me yet, thankfully. I don't drink while I'm working, but I've run a couple of red lights.


Yes.. for having a low beam out.. I told him I was aware of it and I was delivering for a company and showed him the hot bag and food in it... he still held me there.. ran my tags and checked for warrants


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Twice now. Once for having a headlight out, once because my car matched the description of a person of interest. Neither resulted in any difficulty and lasted a few minutes tops.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Holding phone to check Google maps briefly, while calling GH support to tell them Google maps address for restaurant in Lisle was four miles off. PD in Ford Explorer was to my left about to pass me. Pulled me over and didn't allow me to explain I have Bluetooth in my car. Ticket $120 for operating an electronic device while driving..


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Once to verify a temp registration was valid. I had UberEats McDonald's and the customer kept calling while talking to the trooper. He let me call the customer while he checked me out . The customer insisted I start moving right then because I had to be lying . I hung up and when I was released I left the order at the door without knocking .


----------



## Trained_Hindu (Aug 27, 2018)

This happened to me after completing my final delivery with GH

it was around 10'ish. I was taking a different route coming home, the streets were so narrow, and there was a ******ed car double parked while i was trying to move forward. 

and somehow, magically a Stop Sign appears to be just near where that ******ed drive was double parked. It was nearing the end of the month, so it was most likely for ticket quota 

I did briefly stop, but it must of been a quick stop n go. I see the sirens behind me and some dumb rookie cop pulls me over. and gives me a stop sign ticket.

Still have that shit disputed since last year, they postponed it once already, so this december will be a ruling on whether i get canned for those points or not.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Been pulled over while doing Flex. The cop was way cool too. Soon as he saw all those Amazon boxes/packages in my car he said "Amazon?! You're an Amazon driver? Dude, you guys are worse than Uber drivers!" Then we both busted up laughing. No ticket(s) received either.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Just last weekend with a Lyft pax. Had a taillight out. No harm, no foul, quick license check and I was on my way.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I've had cops come watch me and/or pull up on me when I am doing flex. People just see me driving around their neighborhood running to and from porches and they call the cops. I've actually considered getting some of those "Amazon Flex" magnet signs to slap on the side of the car when I am doing deliveries, but I do believe it is against the TOS with Amazon.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Coolrider101nk said:


> Once to verify a temp registration was valid. I had UberEats McDonald's and the customer kept calling while talking to the trooper. He let me call the customer while he checked me out . The customer insisted I start moving right then because I had to be lying . I hung up and when I was released I left the order at the door without knocking .


Just an FYI, some states have a law against leaving food orders without written consent.

In your case though, customer was being a Schmidt and deserved it.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Z129 said:


> I've had cops come watch me and/or pull up on me when I am doing flex. People just see me driving around their neighborhood running to and from porches and they call the cops. I've actually considered getting some of those "Amazon Flex" magnet signs to slap on the side of the car when I am doing deliveries, but I do believe it is against the TOS with Amazon.


Wear a safety vest. I thought they were required anyways.



Prius13 said:


> Holding phone to check Google maps briefly, while calling GH support to tell them Google maps address for restaurant in Lisle was four miles off. PD in Ford Explorer was to my left about to pass me. Pulled me over and didn't allow me to explain I have Bluetooth in my car. Ticket $120 for operating an electronic device while driving..


What does the fact that you have Bluetooth in the car have to do with the fact you were holding the phone?



Trained_Hindu said:


> I did briefly stop, but it must of been a quick stop n go. I see the sirens behind me and some dumb rookie cop pulls me over. and gives me a stop sign ticket.


So you believe that you do not have to make a full complete stop at a stop sign?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Wear a safety vest. I thought they were required anyways.


I do wear a safety vest. Imagine if I didn't.


----------

